# Winning wildlife photo taken in subway



## zulu42 (Feb 13, 2020)

Mice Fight: Wildlife Photography Prize Goes To 'Cheeky' Moment At London Tube Station


----------



## Derrel (Feb 13, 2020)

It's a good shot, for sure!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 13, 2020)

Once in a lifetime! Right place, right time. His persistence most definitely paid off.


----------



## terri (Feb 13, 2020)

Too cute!    Gotta admire the patience of this photographer.


----------



## malling (Feb 14, 2020)

Cute and once in a lifetime


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 14, 2020)

I cannot see the image when I click on to your link, sorry


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 14, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> I cannot see the image when I click on to your link, sorry



Sorry Jeff try this one:
Sam Rowley Photography & Film


----------



## edsland (Feb 14, 2020)

Those mice are tough


----------



## Soocom1 (Feb 14, 2020)

I love watching mice fight. 
They box with fists.... 
Its cute as hell, but Im sure not for the mice.. 

I loved that shot! 


"You stinkin' bloke! That's my bloody bacon butty crumb!!!"


----------



## Derrel (Feb 14, 2020)

This deserves a bump!


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Feb 14, 2020)

Yep - good shot.  And not just a lucky shot, spending hours lying on the floor in the Underground to get the shot is serious dedication to his art.


----------



## limr (Feb 15, 2020)

I love this shot so much!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 15, 2020)

This just doesn't seem like 'wildlife' to me... there may be some 'wild' life happening in the subway, I don't know... But these are - mice. I mean, not exactly out in the wild... (Well then again, how wild it may be in a subway in a city I don't know! lol) 

It is an interesting photo, and on the photographer's website there are a couple more of a mouse underground (or two or more, don't know how many different mice he was watching and photographing). So certainly it took some hanging around in a subway and watching and waiting and a good bit of persistence til these mice did something interesting or unusual. So it is a right time - right place kind of photo. 

But shooting sports you do this all the time, watching and waiting til something photo worthy happens, and sometimes you luck into getting a particularly interesting moment. Maybe that's why to me it isn't that phenomenal; it is but yet it isn't. I suppose if you spend enough time watching critters (or hockey players in my case), they'll eventually do something unique or interesting.

I guess a camera equipment manufacturer can hold a contest and call it what they will, and people choosing a people's choice will choose whatever captures their fancy. I think this photographer has better photos from a photography/composition standpoint on his website.


----------



## Daria91 (Feb 16, 2020)

Cool! I want to laugh when looking at this photo


----------

